

Tesla’s Model 3 will boast a 250-mile or greater range, cost $35,000 - negrit
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-model-3-performance-specs-news-rumors/

======
csmeder
What is the source? At what event did Tesla release these photos and specs?

